# mf 135



## timeller (Jul 24, 2011)

i have a 1974 135 3 cyl perkins diesel and somewhere along the way the bolt for the lower alternator strap got gone. it seems to go through the timing cover and into block? the dealer has been no help at all. cannot find even a picture or part no.
right now i have a 3/8 x 4 bolt that will work as far as bolting in but it seems there's got to be something else to seal it so oil don't come shootin out of it. attached is pic showing bolt hole in timing cover and i do have the spacer for between the cover and the strap


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day Mr Timeteller 
The bolt holds the power steering pump on ,the oil coming out of the hole should be engine oil as the power steering pump has a dead tapped hole and no powersteering oil can come out , fit a fibre washer between the spacer and the timing cover that will stop it leaking out.
Thats all Good luck and have a great day.
Hutch.


----------



## timeller (Jul 24, 2011)

many thanks shona13


----------

